# Great site



## jsjs24 (Dec 27, 2003)

Gunter Schlierkamp's web site is loaded with great info imho. Check it out sometime if you haven't already. I have looked at most of the top pro bodybuilders web sites and this one is by far the best imo. Check out the nutrition section.
www.gunters.net


----------



## jack hust (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks bro  :lol:


----------



## tee (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks great Jsjs. Thanks!!!


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 13, 2004)

Odd. I was checking out his tricep routine and he has two cable movements, usually referred to as shaping movements and a dumbell as well as a barbell movement.
I don't see any dips or close grips that so many people claim are essential to large triceps.


----------

